# wats a good csm book???



## ryuk4575 (Jan 4, 2009)

wats a good csm book that talks about them???


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Try not to use leet-speak, please.

Now, about the CSM book. I found the Blood Angels books (they usually have a CSM's point-of-view at points) to be good, Dead Sky, Black Sun was good for Iron Warriors, and of course you have Storm of Iron and Dark Apostle.

-Dirge


----------



## War$m!7H (Jun 20, 2008)

orrrrrrr theres that other Word Bearers book. the next one after Dark Apostle.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

The only really CSM view pointed novels out there are:

Storm of Iron
Lord of the Night
Dark Apostle/Dark Disciple

With view points also present in Dead Sky, Black Sun (which is a sequel to both Warriors of Ultramar AND Storm of Iron) and I imagine the latest Ultramarines novel- Killing Ground- is similar.


----------



## Broken (Dec 7, 2008)

Also, the Horus Heresy series, which is still being worked on, is very good and offers a perspective of Chaos as far as I'm aware. I've only read Horus Rising so far so the Sons of Horus haven't turned yet but Chaos becomes involved towards the end, meaning it would me more focused in the next book.


----------



## m3rr3k (Oct 14, 2008)

Lord of Night (night lords), Storm of Iron (iron warriors) & Dark Apostle (word bearers) in that order. Dark Disciple is a waste of timber.

The HH books take the POV of loyalist members of legions who are falling into chaos. Fulgrim & Legion are the only ones who really have any significant portion dedicated to the Chaos POV - and Legion is kind of moot on that point TBH


----------



## Fire Harte (Jan 7, 2009)

Dark Apostle and Disciple

Not the best things ever but I enjoyed them a lot and have a lot of points of view for chaos.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Yeah, I'll go with Storm Of Iron and Lord of the Night. LotN has some good background fluff about the Night Lords. There isn't really enough CSM stories out there when you consider the amount of novels about loyal SMs.


----------



## War$m!7H (Jun 20, 2008)

agreed. 

MORE CSM BOOKS! WE DEMAND IT! 

lols.


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

its already been said but storm of iron is a very good book if not one of the best BL books out there. alot of what you can expect from CSM and honsou is one hell of a character so get it asap.

WE DEMAND MORE HONSOU!


----------



## slofton (Jan 19, 2009)

I've read all of the Horus Heresy series thats out and its one of the BEST series i've ever read. Deals a LOT with csm. I highely recommend getting those first. Storm of Iron is great as well.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm surprised that there are so few Chaos Marine books...CSM are one of the most-played armies. Perhaps all the people with imagination play Space Marines?

lol jk :biggrin:


----------



## War$m!7H (Jun 20, 2008)

idk about yall's but..

MORE IRON WARRIORS! I DEMAND IT!


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

I really enjoyed Dark Apostle and Dark Disciple, a good read from a CSM prospective. Looking forward to the upcoming Dark Creed


----------



## War$m!7H (Jun 20, 2008)

a third WB book..? omg im sick of those guys lol.


----------

